# Wine cellar and wine making room



## buffaloricky (Dec 9, 2012)

It is still a work in progress but we are getting there.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice looking work area and storage area. What is the material on the benchtop? I like the carboy dollies. Peg board wall is a great idea. 

Hope I am not over-stepping but I would give one caution. It looks to me like a lot of head space in the top of those carboys. I would top off or size down to smaller carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Great looking wine cellar!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great setup!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! I've had plans of a peg board myself. Like I tell my wife, "It's on my list!"


----------



## buffaloricky (Dec 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Very nice looking work area and storage area. What is the material on the benchtop? I like the carboy dollies. Peg board wall is a great idea.
> 
> Hope I am not over-stepping but I would give one caution. It looks to me like a lot of head space in the top of those carboys. I would top off or size down to smaller carboys.


 
The material on the benchtop is courian. I did top off the carboys was working on that when I took the pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 16, 2012)

loos great. Nice to have a dedicated wine area!


----------



## Morgan (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool! Hope to have such a nice dedicated wine making areas myself soon!


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 1, 2013)

Strong Work, that workbench is cool!

BC


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice, nice work table. Your own wine room, thats great!


----------



## italianwine (Jan 4, 2013)

Very unique work area. I like this...


----------



## BobR (Jan 29, 2013)

Agree with Morgan, I too, one day hope to have a nice dedicated wine making area. Yep, that's a nice area you have.


----------

